# random!



## Benjy

ho there! une petite question.. dans la langue courrante (je parle de l'anglais là) il y a un mot que j'utilise tous le temps.. c'est "random" et je veux savoir si la même idée peut être exprimée/s'utitlise en français..

ie un gars débite une sotise/quelque chose de bizarre/étrange.. 
moi, je dirais "that was pretty random" dans le sens où il aurait pu selectionner cette idée à l'aveuglette (d'une liste de possiblités imaginaire dans sa tête.. tu vois? probablement pas ) 

hmm je ne sais pas si je l'ai bien expliqué mais si on pourrais m'aider ce serait bien sypma


----------



## fetchezlavache

je ne vois pas d'équivalent précis pour l'instant. 




ps do you wish us to correct your post ? there are a few spelling mistakes... but i don't want to seem rude or too brazen.


----------



## Benjy

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> je ne vois pas d'équivalent précis pour l'instant.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps do you wish us to correct your post ? there are a few spelling mistakes... but i don't want to seem rude or too brazen.



go for it.. its one of the things i study at uni so all help is appreciated, esp stylisique changes/grammar faults


----------



## fetchezlavache

no, the style is actually quite good, congrats !!! so is the vocabulary.

-langue cou*r*ante
- tou*t* le temps
- sot*t*ise
- si on pou*v*ait m'aider
- possibilités imaginaire*s*


i'm still bugged though, by the fact that i see what you mean and can't think of any french equivalent, i need backup !! anybody ?


----------



## Benjy

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> no, the style is actually quite good, congrats !!! so is the vocabulary.
> 
> -langue cou*r*ante
> - tou*t* le temps
> - sot*t*ise
> - si on pou*v*ait m'aider
> - possibilités imaginaire*s*
> 
> 
> i'm still bugged though, by the fact that i see what you mean and can't think of any french equivalent, i need backup !! anybody ?



thanks for the corrections  my french writing really needs some work lol


----------



## fetchezlavache

now now, don't demean yourself, if my english were as good as your french, i'd be more than glad !!!!!


----------



## OlivierG

Benjy said:
			
		

> ho there! une petite question.. dans la langue courrante (je parle de l'anglais là) il y a un mot que j'utilise tous le temps.. c'est "random" et je veux savoir si la même idée peut être exprimée/s'utitlise en français..
> 
> ie un gars débite une sotise/quelque chose de bizarre/étrange..
> moi, je dirais "that was pretty random" dans le sens où il aurait pu selectionner cette idée à l'aveuglette (d'une liste de possiblités imaginaire dans sa tête.. tu vois? probablement pas )
> 
> hmm je ne sais pas si je l'ai bien expliqué mais si on pourrais m'aider ce serait bien sypma


Random= aléatoire, au hasard.
Dans le cas de quelqu'un qui dit quelque chose d'étrange, on dira : "Il raconte n'importe quoi".


----------



## Benjy

merci pour la réponse olivier  et pour la compliment fetchezlavache


----------



## Hello

I think u speak awesome french benjy! Whered u learn it!!
Following on from this question... 
Soo... when someone says something bizarre could i just reply  "aléatoire"!?
Cos in english i would just say "Random!"


----------



## geve

Est-ce qu'il s'agit de dire que c'est hors sujet, ou qu'on ne voit pas ce qui, dans la conversation, a pu l'amener à avoir cette idée ? 
Si c'est le cas, on peut parler de _passer du coq à l'âne_

Ou encore l'expression familière : 
_aucun rapport/rien à voir avec le schmilblick_ 

Une autre expression très "djeun's" : 
_aucun rapport/rien à voir avec la choucroute _
mais je ne sais pas si c'est encore très usité...  

Je ne suis pas convaincue que tout ça ait le même sens que "random" !


----------



## zaby

Hello said:
			
		

> I think u speak awesome french benjy! Whered u learn it!!
> 
> Following on from this question...
> 
> Soo... when someone says something bizarre could i just reply "aléatoire"!?
> 
> Cos in english i would just say "Random!"


 
As OlivierG suggested, "n'importe quoi" is a good equivalent to "random". 

Here you really cannot use "aléatoire". You can reply : "N'importe quoi !"


----------



## Benjy

pas forcement hors sujet.. bien que possible. on le dit plutot pour souligner le fait qu'on s'y attendait pas?

en fait quand j'ai vu qu'on avait d'egott'e ce vieux fil (un des premiers que j'ai post'e). je me suis dit.. tiens.. c'est un peu al'eatoire 'ca haha 

merci pour les expressions propos'ees, elles vont servir dans le futur  et suivants les contextes (des hors sujet par exemple) elles captent ama bien le sens de random 



			
				geve said:
			
		

> Est-ce qu'il s'agit de dire que c'est hors sujet, ou qu'on ne voit pas ce qui, dans la conversation, a pu l'amener à avoir cette idée ?
> Si c'est le cas, on peut parler de _passer du coq à l'âne_
> 
> Ou encore l'expression familière :
> _aucun rapport/rien à voir avec le schmilblick_
> 
> Une autre expression très "djeun's" :
> _aucun rapport/rien à voir avec la choucroute _
> mais je ne sais pas si c'est encore très usité...
> 
> Je ne suis pas convaincue que tout ça ait le même sens que "random" !


----------



## Amityville

Merci de ma part aussi, geve. "Rien à voir avec la choucroute" m'a fait penser à "That has nothing to do with the price of fish" qui veut dire plus qu'on est hors sujet qu'on raconte n'importe quoi mais j'envisage m'en servir sans préciser.


----------



## geve

> "That has nothing to do with the price of fish"


 Voilà une expression que je dois retenir !  
Pourquoi la choucroute, pourquoi le prix du poisson, ça reste un mystère...


----------



## mszlmb

Cucumbernickle Explains Aerodynamics Of A Gastronomous Space-goose!


----------



## geve

mszlmb said:


> Cucumbernickle Explains Aerodynamics Of A Gastronomous Space-goose!


You seem to have posted meaningful posts in other threads, so I can't suspect you of being a random forero. 
So, were you trying to illustrate the concept of a random post, or am I missing something here?


----------



## emma42

"Chelou", peut-etre?  Qu'en pensent les français?

(Désolée, le circonflexe ne marche pas aujourd'hui).


----------



## pheelineerie

"..... and out of left field...."  too bad the french aren't into baseball.


----------



## mszlmb

geve said:


> You seem to have posted meaningful posts in other threads, so I can't suspect you of being a random forero.
> So, were you trying to illustrate the concept of a random post, or am I missing something here?


Absolument ^_^, en cas que quelquin n'a pas compri le concept.


----------



## Benjy

emma42 said:


> "Chelou", peut-etre?  Qu'en pensent les français?
> 
> (Désolée, le circonflexe ne marche pas aujourd'hui).



mais chelou = louche =>  c'est un peu louche tout ça == je le sens pas/faut s'en mefier?

non?


----------



## emma42

Je n'en suis pas sûre, Benjy.  Je ne suis pas très au courant au sujet de l'argot.  Je devinais.


----------



## geve

Benjy said:


> mais chelou = louche => c'est un peu louche tout ça == je le sens pas/faut s'en mefier?
> 
> non?


D'accord avec toi. Ou alors, c'est de la personne que l'on parle, pas de sa réplique, par exemple :
_- Cucumbernickle Explains Aerodynamics Of A Gastronomous Space-goose_
_- Ouh là, t'es chelou toi..._
(pardon mszlmb )

Mais on s'éloigne du sens de "random" !


----------



## emma42

Merci, geve et Benjy.


----------



## mszlmb

geve said:


> D'accord avec toi. Ou alors, c'est de la personne que l'on parle, pas de sa réplique, par exemple :
> _- Cucumbernickle Explains Aerodynamics Of A Gastronomous Space-goose_
> _- Ouh là, t'es chelou toi..._
> (pardon mszlmb )
> 
> Mais on s'éloigne du sens de "random" !


Haha, pas'd problème, I set myself up 4 it


----------



## jann

Would something along the lines of "_je ne sais pas d'où tu as sorti ça !_" be equivalent (in usage)?  Or are you specifically looking for an adjective?


----------



## Cath.S.

OlivierG said:


> Random= aléatoire, au hasard.
> Dans le cas de quelqu'un qui dit quelque chose d'étrange, on dira : "Il raconte n'importe quoi".


 And how about
_il raconte *ce qui lui passe par la tête*,_ 
wouldn't that be a possible translation of _random_?


----------



## wildan1

ou alors dans ce contexte-là, simplement _"n'importe quoi !" _?

_random _in US usage among younger people is an old word that has become (over?)used in the past few years. While its original meaning is _au hasard _or _aléatoire_, it has now become almost a filler word some use to express anything that you have some equivocal feeling about...(such as I hear in my office in conversations among 20-somethings)


----------



## Toto1900

"Chelou" aujourd'hui a prit un sens qui s'éloigne de sa veritable signification: "louche" à l'envers. En effet "chelou" aujourd'hui utilisé par les djeun's a plutot le sens de bizarre. (cf l'exemple ci-dessus "ouh la, t'es chelou toi")
Sinon concernant "random" on pourrait traduire 
"It's pretty random" par "c'est n'imp" ou bien "c'est du n'imp" si on veut rester dans un language un peu jeune.  (Abréviation de c'est du n'importe quoi).


----------



## Yorkshire Daisy

Je ne crois pas que la bonne réponse soit toujours chelou (dodgy). Je dois vous dire... chaque jour en France je pose aux francais la meme question.. 'comment dire random en francais', et je n'ai jamais entendu une bonne traduction. Il y a quelques mots différents qu'ils utilisent pour le dire... ceux que j'ai appris sont :

- par hasard - 'je les ai rencontré par hasard (randomly!)
- un n'importe qui - a random person
- un garcon qui j'ai rencontré dans la rue (that is how you express a random guy who i met randomly on the street, apparemment!)
- random party/evening - une soirée inattendue

Ma réponse - c'est sur qu'il n y a pas une seule traduction!


----------



## Cath.S.

Dans le contexte du message d'origine (n°1) il me vient aussi 
_il/elle délire._


----------

